

Ask HN: If WiFi had a smell, what would it be? - tomjhill

I&#x27;m currently working on a project that senses wifi and emits a scent to notify you of it&#x27;s presence. In all your very professional opinions, what do you think wifi should smell like? My current thought is a combination of Ozone and Oranges. My hope is that the scent will eventually be used in public places to signify wifi for public use, where you can smell it - you can use it.
======
pauloteixeira
First thing that came to mind: can it smell bad if is a bad wi-fi and smell
good if is a strong wi-fi? So we are not wasting time trying to connect to bad
wi-fi and people will run away from that places.

